# Soft Paws : The Product



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Dog Scratching Solutions, Nail Caps for Dogs

I don't plan on living in my condo for many more years, and I'm currently restoring it. I'm installing relatively inexpensive bamboo flooring throughout the house and Elsa's claws can easily scratch the flooring. I'm testing out Soft Paws on her. Has anyone had any success with this product?

So far I must say I did not like gluing the caps on. Either I am especially clumbsy today, or they intended for me to glue my fingers together so I wouldn't care about my floor.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Well you're a guy right, so you're not used to gluing on finger nails like us girls are. If you're not good at it you may want to call up a groomer and see if they'll do it for you, or show how to glue them to Elsa and not yourself.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm.. They seen like a good idea , the blue would be great on pepper... what color did you get Elsa? I think she would look great with pink!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I got them for my cat and they came right off after I put them on--sorry to say they were a waste of money for me--perhaps dogs are easier to get the caps on.....


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree..I bought them for Lily, came right off in like 10 minutes. I was really dissapointed. Not sure if they are the same for dogs or not.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

This is true animalcraker, I'm certainly not finger nail savvy. Although I've managed to glue a few model airplanes in my day. I think it was more a problem of a poorly designed applicator versus user error, but I would agree that elbows should not be glued to knee caps. Elsa's had them on for 4 hours now, and by my math that's longer than 20 minutes, lol. It does say on the box that the first set may not stay on long because the dog will want them off. But besides some paw licking, Elsa doesn't seem to be bothered by them. 

This idea of leaving them on for 2 months is kinda bothering me though. I usually trim her nails every week or 2. So a month tops will probably be my limit. And her nails are black so I bought black.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

It would be interesting to know how long they last and what conditions they hold up under. Keep us informed.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow, I am glad it is working out, keep us posted!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

They work great for cats, but haven't tried them for dogs. 

I have hardwood floors and leather furniture . . .and BIG dogs (Standards, 68 lbs., and 55 lbs.), neither of whom scratch the floors or the furniture now that I dremel their nails (keeps them very short and nicely polished).


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, the first one popped off today. So at least 15 of them have stayed on through a week. Though a few of them are starting to show signs of wear. I doubt they'll make it through another week, much less 8 like it says on the box.

I'm thinking of a cheaper alternative. A box of 40 cost 16 bucks. I can buy a bag of 20 vinyl pipe caps for $4. Some finger nail glue and I have my own soft paws for half the cost.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I clip my dogs' nails weekly so there's no way I'd use those on my dogs, if they stay on for a month or more.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I have to say that I don't think I'll be buying this product again. Taking off the first glued on set was not enjoyable by either I or Elsa. What a pain that was. I didn't even bother glueing the scond set on, I just placed them on her nails without. They stayed on just as well inside, Elsa didn't seem to mind, but I lost more outside than normal. So, when I ran out of spares, I simply took them off before going outside. Elsa's been very patient with me doing this, but I don't plan on making this a regular routine. 

As an alternative I bought 1,000 vinyl pipe end caps for a small cost, that I'm sure will work just as well. Instead of removing the caps before each walk, I'll just replace the ones we lose. That way I can trim her nails weekly or bi-weekly like I want to. There's no way a set of Soft Paws could ever last 8 weeks on my dog. 

Soft Paws 45 cents for each cap.
Vinyl pipe end caps 0.036 cents each.

I vote no on Soft Paws.


----------

